# FS: 72 GALLON BOWFRONT WITH STAND $250 plus other Equipment



## Ted Rollins (May 6, 2010)

I have a 72 gallon bowfront tank and random stuff for sale because I am moving to Toronto.

72gal Bowfront Tank - $250
Matching Stand for Tank - $50 (free with tank)
80gal Regent Filter - $25
Light - $40
200 watt Heater - $15
50 lbs white or black 3M ColorQuartz Sand - $30
Granite Rocks - free
Driftwood - free
Plastic air hosing - free

Complete Tank - $310

MISC STUFF

10-15gal Filter with Surface Skimmer - $10
50 lbs black or white 3M ColorQuartz Sand - $30

I live on Victoria Dr in Vancouver.

PM me if interested.


----------



## Jimsee (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey, would you have the dimension of it?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

My neigbour is loking for one i will let him know


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Ted,

Ill take that black sand..

where could I meet you on the weekend??

Thanks
Ben


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Not sure if Ben wants to black stand or white sand. BTW, Ben, if you want the free stand, I think you have to buy the tank 

PM Sent.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

do u know what brand is it the 200 watt Heater - $15 ?
i am interesting


----------



## r.a.s.henson (Oct 19, 2010)

is your set up still up for grabs????


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

I pm'd him a while ago but I never got an answer. Probably MIA for a while.


----------



## r.a.s.henson (Oct 19, 2010)

when is he coming back? i want a bigger tank man...


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

Pm sent...


----------



## r.a.s.henson (Oct 19, 2010)

how can i get a hold of this guy? can anyone help?


----------



## tryumf_604 (Sep 18, 2010)

im guessing its sold already cause if he would want to sell it..he would reply


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

You might try sending them an email instead of a PM, left click on thier name and then click send email to ....
Maybe have some luck that way
just found this too... here is their ad on craigslist :72 GALLON BOWFRONT FISH TANKS FOR SALE
has his number on it , here it is: 778-3187467


----------



## newbie fishie (Oct 30, 2010)

Hey Tim, I'll take the whole setup if still available


----------



## striker (Apr 22, 2010)

Is that a bong sitting in the middle?


----------

